# Your Better Half...In or Out



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

I put this in General Sailing discussion because thats where I want to keep this going...OK guys...No dirty stuff...

Just want to find out how your wife...girlfriend...or... Husband ...boy friend...takes the sailing life...Are they gung ho...hate it...what

*OH by the way pictures are darn near mandatory... After all this is our Offical unofficial Sailnet Directory...*

I will start....

My wife was born and raised in Alaska...they had planes in the family no boats...So It has taken me years of power boating to acliment her to the water...we just got our sail boat last year...the jury is sill out for both her and all the kids...I am trying to take it slow and easy and will not get too crazy untill they let me know they want to...Im also trying ( very hard for me ) not to complain if they screw up..( ANOTHER winch handel kerplunk)... 
I want them to learn to like it... then learn to love it as much as I do (They all loved power boating..my wife too ...Some one sujested to me to sign them up for sailing lessons...I have been thinking about that and have decided that is a great idea and am going to do it....( With not so cute boys though.. )

So there it is...they are not all on-board yet but headed there...

There is a good sign in the air they are getting excited about it getting back in the water....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife has always loved sailing. She's just a little miserly when it comes to buying stuff for the boat. I keep telling her that new thing came with the boat but I probably can't get away with that much longer.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

I have limited sailing experience......
My longest stretch at Sea was two weeks....

I've loved the Ocean since I knew what it was... 

My wife doesn't even like water........hates boats and the idea of being ON a boat ON water........nuff said. 

Ergo: Next Jan., Feb., and March.....I'll be ON a boat IN the Bahamas...by my self........a dream of many many years realized..... 

At least that's the plan........


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

In this respect I am trully a lucky man, but I do works towards my luck..

When I met Giulietta, she had never sailed, so I took her sailing in a LASER, in warm waters, and let her drive and sail a while...I introduced her to a slow sailing boat, in mild winds...she liked the feeling..it helps she likes to be tossed around so she doesn't really bother with the seas..she does hate the wind in the face and in the hair, hence the dodger a small compromise when all is weighed..I hiked all day long till I couldn't feel my gut to keep the boat level for her...that was in 1990...never stopped since then

Now...we cruise 2 months a year at her request to the places she requests...2 months a year I have to obey to her wishes on a boat, in return to 10 months my way (given she doesn't sail much "my way")...we have reached a happy compromise...I sail as I want for 10 months, (with nothing inside for her), she sails how she wants for 2 months and I have the Strawbwerry shampoo and hair conditioner, the stove, fridge etc... on board.

The deal was that upon building of the boat, some things would be done for her confort...she does love to cook and is an excellent cook...so I had to accomodate her wishes in the construction..

I see it this way...I am not selfish or I will lose all...they are smarter and allways have their way...so I compromise...she does too..

If she says she is not confortable with something, a rare thing...I stop...lately she sails less because Luis is very heavy and she gets tired of holding him...but now...Luis is getting his sea legs and is slowly becoming a sae rat like Fred...so she is coming more often...

For example, when Joel arrives, she already told me she wants to show them Lisbon by the sea...knowing its a full day at sea with Luis...

My silly sailing wife with whom I never burn bridges....


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

She's in, loves sailing, good at jib sheets, not so good with the tiller.


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

Gui,

You have a beautiful family.

Congratulations!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Ahhhh! Yes!!...this is a famous quote from a wise old Portuguese sailor...I know it well...



Giu; said:


> My silly sailing wife with whom I never burn bridges....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> Ahhhh! Yes!!...this is a famous quote from a wise old Portuguese sailor...I know it well...


Sorry..not old and defenately not wise...Portuguese YES...and proud of it!!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Some how I knew you would bite on that one ...



Giulietta said:


> Sorry..not old and defenately not wise...Portuguese YES...and proud of it!!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

The Admiral understands sailing - loves the peace and quiet. Tolerates me on the boat most of the time, knows as much about getting the boat from point a to point b as I do - more if you account for the fact that she does it without all the practice I get.
She absolutely hates the fact that I learn things quickly, and have issues with patience. You asked about the how the partner takes to sailing, not me - but the bottom line is I seem to have both a temper and a rather heightened ability to spout out stuff I later regret. Fortunately I'm learning. Slowly, apparently, but quick enough to keep my mouth shut on anything not done 'MY' way unless it's a safety issue.

The name of our last two boats has been Patience. There is a reason for that, I assume 
I blame the fact that we are catamaran sailors on her - saying I'd rather sail flat with her than heeled without her. Fact is, we both hate it. I don't feel comfortable at all - I had the perceived lack of control, she goes all frozen not knowing how to react. Sure we could learn - but why when we don't have to on a catamaran. 
I wish she'd spend more time on the boat with me at the pier, scrubbing, fixing and such - get the sense of ownership flowing so to speak. But then I would not be so much fun for her. I do my best to make a weekend of boating as much a vacation for her and I can, provisioning, cleaning, carry the stuff down, etc..It helps I think. Lopsided arrangement? who cares. I boat with her instead of doing 'guy' weekends like some of my friends do.
As to is she happy - go to the gallery and her picture is there in my album. Check out the smile on her face. That photo was taken two weeks after we bought the boat on a trip that took us twice the distance we had ever gone before. 
I'll take that as a yes, she's a partner on the boat.


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

My wife doesn't enjoy sailing very much when the wind gets up. But she loves the living aboard and the travel. I guess she can put up with the occasional windy day. We live aboard for 4 months or so each summer.


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

I offer the non-sailing-wife point of view for your entertainment, and education.

I had tried sailing a few times as a kid, and went on a one week sailing trip with 3 other Albacores. It was fun, but not life altering.

When I met my dear hubby (DH), he had a 25 Northern, and he made me go sailing on it 3 or 4 times.

I almost tipped it, once.  
It sold shortly after that.

14 years ago, he finally talked me into buying a 16' day sailer , which we owned from May, right through to mid July, when he informed me that we needed a bigger boat.

I think he had already found the Sirius 21, that we own to this day, and was agonizing about how to get me to agree.  

Today, we are celebrating our 27th wedding anniversary, and he's got me talked into buying a bigger boat, in order to live in Florida (or Texas, or Georgia, or NC), because, and he is right, we are too old to put up with winter for even one more year.  

So, for any of you who think there is no hope, chin up.
Keep trying.
She/he may come to enjoy sailing, eventually.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Chuck:
I am I LOT like you...edgy temper with doing things correctly...( Probably most the reason I'm self employed) it has taken way to long to learn better and I still screw up...No need to defend your Cat here My friend...I would take it in a heartbeat I just like to lean... ...You are a good man and sacrificing for your beautiful bride is the best gift you can give her..

Ever get over this way and want to lean.. well go out for a "guy" thing...



chucklesR said:


> The Admiral understands sailing - loves the peace and quiet. Tolerates me on the boat most of the time, knows as much about getting the boat from point a to point b as I do - more if you account for the fact that she does it without all the practice I get.
> She absolutely hates the fact that I learn things quickly, and have issues with patience. You asked about the how the partner takes to sailing, not me - but the bottom line is I seem to have both a temper and a rather heightened ability to spout out stuff I later regret. Fortunately I'm learning. Slowly, apparently, but quick enough to keep my mouth shut on anything not done 'MY' way unless it's a safety issue.
> 
> The name of our last two boats has been Patience. There is a reason for that, I assume
> ...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Green Eggs....So who is the Ham in your family...


----------



## bogdog (Sep 8, 2007)

When I first took my, now wife sailing, she had a little fear and a jerk reaction when the wind piped up and the boat heeled. When ever there were whitecaps on the lake, we headed for the pin. After a couple seasons her confidence caught up. Heck now we don't sail unless there ARE whitecaps! She loves taking the wheel and is as good as I've seen on the sheets. There isn't anyone as cool as her in a emergency. I couldn't ask for a better first mate. Dan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife (Nimfy) loves the boat but i hate going there with her as i feel like friggen swabby (orders orders orders). my girlfriend only wants to drink, go club hopping and gamble and therefore i cant afford her. i dont have a husband cuz it's not legal here although everything else is and i'm not speaking to my boyfriend at the moment.
seriously though. i was boatless (except for the Sunfish) when i met Nimf. took her for a sail and she loved it. found the venture 25 and she was all for it. she took pride into working on it and fixing it up (just got back a couple of hours ago as she was painting the deck and hatches) now she wants a bigger 39'-45'. all i can say is Darn, okay if you insist !


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Stillraining said:


> Chuck:
> I am I LOT like you...edgy temper with doing things correctly...( Probably most the reason I'm self employed) it has taken way to long to learn better and I still screw up...No need to defend your Cat here My friend...I would take it in a heartbeat I just like to lean... ...You are a good man and sacrificing for your beautiful bride is the best gift you can give her..
> 
> Ever get over this way and want to lean.. well go out for a "guy" thing...


I apparently wasn't clear. I'm fortunate enough in that I don't have to sacrifice a thing. We both hated the heeling, especially when a gust came up, the out of control feeling that comes with it. 
We started sailing in 2003 on a friends 22 ft catalina, we went out one time on it and got hit with a freighter wake. Hated it, loved the cozy, sunny, having a relaxing day on the water aspect. I love the 'it's my boat and I have to know every aspect of it to make it right' aspect. I'm more into the systems and making them blend into the holistic total of 'I'm moving a 10k pound house' idea than I am into the 'I feel the wind in my lack of hair part'. She's more into the 'I'm on vacation and my man is taking care of me' part. Keep in mind she can and does sail the boat as well as I do. 
From a strictly 'the wind is from here, and we are going there' standpoint she is and always will be a better sailor than I am, she feels the boat. I feel the boat's totality. Hope that makes sense.
I don't sacrifice weekends with the guys, rails down and beer flowing. I go out on windy days and hang off winches every once in a while. I don't do it because I enjoy it. I do it because a) I'm commodore of my Yacht Club, there is a certain social aspect that is expected and b) I learn more every time I do.
I hate hanging with guys, I had far more than my fair share of hanging with guys during my Navy time. I'll take a topless chick on the bow over a gaggle of hairy dudes every day. Even if I get a eye roll every time I fart, belch or scratch. 
For me, sailing is about sailing with the Admiral. I single hand just so I can learn the boat better when I'm with her (and have more room to dance in the cockpit).


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

> She absolutely hates the fact that I learn things quickly, and have issues with patience. You asked about the how the partner takes to sailing, not me - but the bottom line is I seem to have both a temper and a rather heightened ability to spout out stuff I later regret. Fortunately I'm learning. Slowly, apparently, but quick enough to keep my mouth shut on anything not done 'MY' way unless it's a safety issue.


LOL!
I know you are not my DH, but you could be. 



> she goes all frozen not knowing how to react.


 
I'm doomed as a sailer, aren't I?




> It helps I think. Lopsided arrangement? who cares.


You are a good, and honourable man, chuckles.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Well when you get that new boat...make sure you post thoes pictures of *her *as well............the boat man ...Im talkin the boat...  



uspirate said:


> My wife (Nimfy) loves the boat but i hate going there with her as i feel like friggen swabby (orders orders orders). my girlfriend only wants to drink, go club hopping and gamble and therefore i cant afford her. i dont have a husband cuz it's not legal here although everything else is and i'm not speaking to my boyfriend at the moment.
> seriously though. i was boatless (except for the Sunfish) when i met Nimf. took her for a sail and she loved it. found the venture 25 and she was all for it. she took pride into working on it and fixing it up (just got back a couple of hours ago as she was painting the deck and hatches) now she wants a bigger 39'-45'. all i can say is Darn, okay if you insist !


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> I don't sacrifice weekends with the guys, rails down and beer flowing. I go out on windy days and hang off winches every once in a while. I don't do it because I enjoy it. I do it because a) I'm commodore of my Yacht Club, there is a certain social aspect that is expected and b) I learn more every time I do.
> I hate hanging with guys, I had far more than my fair share of hanging with guys during my Navy time. I'll take a topless chick on the bow over a gaggle of hairy dudes every day. Even if I get a eye roll every time I fart, belch or scratch.
> For me, sailing is about sailing with the Admiral. I single hand just so I can learn the boat better when I'm with her (and have more room to dance in the cockpit).


Ok, it's official.

You are now my hero.


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

Stillraining said:


> Green Eggs....So who is the Ham in your family...


Our 16 year old son.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

GreenEgg said:


> Ok, it's official.
> 
> You are now my hero.


Green,

Take it all with a grain of salt. In full disclosure mode I must admit I am aware my Admiral is a lurkette here on sailnet  and is reading this posts just as fast as I type them.

As one of the few females here, Please post your version of the story.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> Green,
> 
> Take it all with a grain of salt. In full disclosure mode I must admit I am aware my Admiral is a lurkette here on sailnet  and is reading this posts just as fast as I type them.
> 
> As one of the few females here, Please post your version of the story.


 Where should they start??? 

I'll bow out now..


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> Green,
> 
> Take it all with a grain of salt. In full disclosure mode I must admit I am aware my Admiral is a lurkette here on sailnet  and is reading this posts just as fast as I type them.
> 
> As one of the few females here, Please post your version of the story.


It's at #12.


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> Green,
> 
> Take it all with a grain of salt. In full disclosure mode I must admit I am aware my Admiral is a lurkette here on sailnet  and is reading this posts just as fast as I type them.


Hello Mrs. Chuckles,
So nice to meet you.  
Is he as insufferable as he sometimes sounds?


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

No comment! I have to live with the man, ya know!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

GreenEgg said:


> It's at #12.


sorry, somehow I managed to miss that.

A 25 ft to start on is tough. You don't mention where you are sailing out of, it makes a difference. You current 21 ft'r is more a day sailer, open and bouncy. We went from the 22 ft catalina one time (her only previous sailing had been with her previous husband ) to a Grampian 26. We commuted 2 hours to the boat from November to March 9 times over the winter (in Maryland) at which point WE decided a bigger boat would be a better learning platform.
So we bought 'Swallow' a 1986 Hunter 31. Needless to say the name change was a priority. It became Wallow, then Allow then finally Patience.
Then the life altering moment came. We chartered a 41 ft catamaran from Sunsail in the BVI. Our best friend worked for Sunsail - the same friends that introduced us to sailing on their catalina.

We decided to sell out house and move to the boat.

Six weeks later I stood looking at the kitchen window at MY boat. Two years and four bareboat charters on catamarans later we bought Patience Two, a brand new Gemini 105mc Catamaran. 
There is no sacrifice in my life.
I'd say my better half is 'in'
(as I post this, my Admiral informs me she just made her first post on Sailnet).


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

MMR said:


> No comment! I have to live with the man, ya know!


Do you have a pic so that we know not fake? Bald yes?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

MMR said:


> No comment! I have to live with the man, ya know!


that would be the Admiral. I have to go cook now


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

MMR said:


> No comment! I have to live with the man, ya know!


LOLOL!

Good call, Admiral!

 
*smiling at you*


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> that would be the Admiral. I have to go cook now


What's for dinner?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

I Win I Win...Hay Cam, SD..what do I win!!!

Chucks Beautiful Better Half just made her first post to My thread..After all this time editing chuckles spelling and grammar...

Thanks you so much Mrs. Chuckles...

I take it all back...You dont deserve her chuck...you better Take her out to a nice Restaurant and dancing tonight...Your busted...Hee Hee Hee...  



MMR said:


> No comment! I have to live with the man, ya know!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I meet my wife in a chance meeting on a Saturday evening.
During our get to know each other time I asked her what she would like to do that she has never done before.
Her response was that she had always wanted to learn how to sail.
We were on the water the next day.
It was blowing like snot, 25 ft. boat just on the edge only a 110 jib up doing about 6.5 knots with the rail down.
She loved it.
To this day she never runs for cover when things get dicy. She is always ready to take her watch no matter what.
I have told this story before, nasty night about a 80nm sail, black no moon night, confused seas from the stern, on my watch I sat on the cockpit sole to keep from being rolled of the seats. At two AM shift change, my wife Julie came on deck like always. Saftey harness on and ready to clip on the teather. I went below, checked on her about a half an hour later. There she was, sitting on the cockpit floor, harnessed and tethered, in the rolling seas, flashlight in hand and reading a book. 
She is definitely in.


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

Stillraining said:


> I Win I Win...Hay Cam, SD..what do I win!!!
> 
> Chucks Beautiful Better Half just made her first post to My thread..After all this time editing chuckles spelling and grammar...
> 
> ...


Hear, hear!!!!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Stillraining said:


> I Win I Win...Hay Cam, SD..what do I win!!!
> 
> Chucks Beautiful Better Half just made her first post to My thread..After all this time editing chuckles spelling and grammar...
> 
> ...


She's not a virgin anymore  and for the record she never edits my posts 

Funny part is Saildog just called, I'll see him tommorrow (and slow down his typing with some sailing if I can). Sailnet does funny things to you


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Some photo's ...........


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

Who has time to edit his spelling and grammer? I'm too busy paying the bills on the boat(s)....

[this is getting too funny. we're sitting here having dueling laptops in our living room...can you tell we are desperate for sailing season to begin?]


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

MMR said:


> Who has time to edit his spelling and grammer? I'm too busy paying the bills on the boat(s)....
> 
> [this is getting too funny. we're sitting here having dueling laptops in our living room...can you tell we desperate for sailing season to begin?]


Who edits and fixes who's grammar?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi I'm first mate Julianna and I'm in!!!!!!!!!

I can't wait till launch date. We are looking forward to great some great boat trips that Tim has planned for us. Till then I guess I'll get some spring cleaning done in the house because it certainly gets negleted in the summer.

julie


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*She's in*

I'm a lucky man!!!

Not only does my wife and my two girls love the boat and sailing, but my wife enjoys the maintenance side of boat ownership as well.

Case in point, all this week she and I have been working on our boat, sanding, waxing, buffing...and often she's working harder than me...or so thats what the yard guys tell me 

She enjoys the results of hard work as much as me


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

A family that plays togather stays togather...I am happy...

Edit; Hmmm...maybe I should get my wife a lap top and sailnet connection...



MMR said:


> Who has time to edit his spelling and grammer? I'm too busy paying the bills on the boat(s)....
> 
> [this is getting too funny. we're sitting here having dueling laptops in our living room...can you tell we are desperate for sailing season to begin?]


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

This will be our second year sailing, last year I had to do a lot of convincing in order to buy a boat, the argument I made that clinched it was "But we'll spend a lot more time together" and that worked like a charm  So talking her into buying a bigger boat will be much easier, she's all for the idea of buying a boat that's comfortable, can be left at the marina, and that we can take friends and family on. This year I want to teach her how to handle the boat and not just the jib sheets, she has an issue with the helm, she turns and then loses concentration and keeps turning. Although there is hope for her yet, when we got into a little too much wind and I had to fight with the jib she was able to steer a steady course in some really bad waves and wind, it's just an issue with concentration with her. She's also very patient, and I'm very impatioent and get frustrated easily, so the first few times we went out, I was doubting that this was right for us. But as I got the hang of it we started to really enjoy it.





































This boat is for sale


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wonderful husband is the captain of the ship. During daylight and under motor. Once the sails are up, I am the captain. Once in a while, I do let him sail (like if I have to go to the bathroom.) Under sheet, sorry, but the boat is mine. He's gotten used to this, but still grumbles.

From the day I met Wu-Wei, I knew this boat would be ours. We did a total refit- the hubby had insisted I did not need all those tools in my vast powertool collection- until we bought her.  He said, "You do not NEED a table saw..." until I bought one anyways and it sure came in handy. (He had already bought me the mitre saw I requested for my b-day.) I'm the handywoman and the MacGyver (I have mad Sawzall, sewing, problem solving and varnish skills) and he's the engine and plumbing guy. At the house, I am the maintenance woman- fixing toilets, painting, landscaping, tiling, woodwork, laundry, etc. He likes vacuuming (I hate doing it) and I dont mind cleaning the bathroom (he hates doing it.) So, it is a good compromise.

Boat bucks wise, when it comes to Wu-Wei, neither one of us feels bad about spending money on the boat. Since the DH is deployed, at this very moment, I am sunburned and covered in varnish from brightwork... It's kind of cute- he called me when I was out on the boat, and said, "Are you on the boat right now? I hear you sanding. I am soooo jealous!" (I'm not going to lie- I did play hooky from work to spend quality time with the boat.) When he's gone, I'm either at work, Home Depot, West Marine, or out on the boat...

If I had time, I'd get that drill press he says I do not need while he is gone.... The key is to give it to him as a "birthday gift." I bought him a sweet little DeWalt cordless screwdriver and a router under these false pretenses- then, I can use them!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Mr WuWei...Where did you find this Angel...Does she have a sister...

Hay Greeneggs...What you said only the other way around... 



WuWei said:


> My wonderful husband is the captain of the ship. During daylight and under motor. Once the sails are up, I am the captain. Once in a while, I do let him sail (like if I have to go to the bathroom.) Under sheet, sorry, but the boat is mine. He's gotten used to this, but still grumbles.
> 
> From the day I met Wu-Wei, I knew this boat would be ours. We did a total refit- the hubby had insisted I did not need all those tools in my vast powertool collection- until we bought her.  He said, "You do not NEED a table saw..." until I bought one anyways and it sure came in handy. (He had already bought me the mitre saw I requested for my b-day.) I'm the handywoman and the MacGyver (I have mad Sawzall, sewing, problem solving and varnish skills) and he's the engine and plumbing guy. At the house, I am the maintenance woman- fixing toilets, painting, landscaping, tiling, woodwork, laundry, etc. He likes vacuuming (I hate doing it) and I dont mind cleaning the bathroom (he hates doing it.) So, it is a good compromise.
> 
> ...


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Some times it just works that way. It's good to see/hear the not all of the folks here are in one sided love affairs with their boats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Stillraining said:


> Mr WuWei...Where did you find this Angel...Does she have a sister...
> 
> Hay Greeneggs...What you said only the other way around...


Thank you! Nope, I only have brothers! (The little one is graduating from college for CNC soon, and I have already placed an order for some custom stainless steel boat parts from him- "You'd BETTER get a job in metal fabrication... Why would you want to stay in college and major in IT when I NEED boat parts?!?" ) I am a great sister!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

chucklesR said:


> Some times it just works that way. It's good to see/hear the not all of the folks here are in one sided love affairs with their boats.


Our friend and boat neighbor's wife has no interest in his boat at all. I just don't get it...

Is it wrong when you start using marine paint and 5200 around the house? Is it worse when you keep a tube of 5200 in the fridge at work and use it on stuff? Do you have a problem when you schedule the location of a "girls lunch out" near a West Marine? Is it weird to have cans of PB Blaster and Silicone lube in your car and use them on equipment at work? The DH thinks it is normal, but my chickie friends think this is weird behavior. Still, I have a much bigger Victoria's Secret and Bath and Body works collection than them all! They're just haters because I can fix things and run faster than them, and don't care that I have epoxied my fingers together and have 3M products stuck to my hair (5200 takes weeks to get out.)

I LOOVE my, I mean OUR, boat!  Sailing IS a sickness. When it is a perfect day and I am stuck at work, I am bitter that I am not out on the water.


----------



## jimmyb116 (Feb 20, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]She is getting use to it but is a power boater at hart, the healing thing is just not for her but she grins and bears it. My 6 year old loves it but like mom is all about the destination not the trip. I grew up sailing and tried power boating for my wife for 2 years but just couldn't get use to it. The motion of a powere boat makes me sick and the cost of fuel makes me mad.This is her idea of perfect sailing no wind


----------



## proflyer (Aug 13, 2007)

My Admiral was terrified to walk on the dock three years ago, she came along unwillingly but now is comfortable up to 17 kts and will take the wheel to tack. say 1/2 in but improving, she scored 94% on Basic boating course this winter. I'm lucky


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

The crazycuban is a boatbabe. 
She spent many days and moons on floating motors while growing up in Key West and no time on these "ragbaggers".

She told me she was a little nervous about going out on "another boat" because she really didn't like the smell and the noise, and the inevitable problems that always seemed to show up.

After motoring out of the marina, cutting the motor, raising the sails, she smiled and said... "This is nice. its so quiet, and smooth" She then reached into her bag, got the latest "who-killed-who-today" book and worked on her tan. She was/is hooked. Not once has she asked if "this thing goes any faster"

Then, that same evening, she had to take the tiller because I lost my glasses over the side. not too much fun, but she did it.

Many times she's said to me... don't you have to go to the boat today? Just to get me out of the house. I'm ok with that.

Once I had the rail in the water, and she looked up from her book, asking... "are we ok?" I think my ear to ear grin must have given her her answer, she never brought it up again.

I hit some thin water one day, putting us on a little sand bar. This got her a little edgy until I jumped over the side and asked her for the broom so I could clean the bottom.

Now that we're boatless, I'm hearing... "have you been looking for any boat deals here?"

uh-huh honey, I hear there may be a big tayana around somewhere... 

She said that she's never met nicer people, regardless of what boat they had, or what one you may be in, the important thing was that you were sailing. 
and its evening like this that we all need in our hectic lives.


She may be crazy, but she's my crazy.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

My wife was a non boater when we moved to the coast and bought our first sailboat, a 24ft shark. We lived in an area that had regular spring and summer daily inflow winds to 20K or more, so the learning curve was a bit steep, esp for her. But, with patience and a willingness to turn around and try another day on occasion, she became comfortable with sailing, esp upwind. Today she still prefers sailing a tough beat in a breeze to sailing downwind in one.

What really won her over, though, was the first time we did a week long cruise on our Shark. Later that year she became pregnant with our son, and one comment was - can't cruise with a baby on THAT boat- so by spring we'd moved up to 28 feet.

Things progressed from there and for 15 years or so we owned 2 boats together with another family, and primarily raced one and cruised the other. Now we had built in crew (we usually sailed together, all of us, we had a 40 footer that was a great sailer but a handful for two) and everybody got a lot of miles under their belts.

Today we've downsized and gone "solo" again, and at 35 feet this boat continues to feel "smaller and manageable". She is keen to sail anytime, more or less keen to spend as necessary to keep things in good shape, and we spend at least 5-6 weeks on board every summer as well as biannual trips to the Caribbean in winter.

This summer, though, will be a test.... Our first grandchild arrived over the winter and we may not be able to drag ourselves away for that long...... Fortunately her parents (our son and his wife who met on a raceboat) own a boat too, so some "family" cruising could be in the cards. Our grandaughter took her first sail at age 7 days!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I own my first sailboat.

_We _own our second, as we mortgaged a paid-off house to buy it. I am fortunate in that my wife grew up in a sailing family...her father briefly owed a chandlery and designed and built a few boats in the '80s...and so while she doesn't know the nautical terms for everything, she is the first one to go to the foredeck and wrestle a No.1 genoa into its bag, because she is pretty fearless.

I mention the second boat because we are planning a few years of ocean cruising with our son, which as an activity is not necessarily any more dangerous than driving on a highway, is not something most mothers would endorse.

I am proud to call her my "co-captain". She enjoys helming more than me, as well!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Val you lazy Bastardo sujo....go store the fenders....

Don't you have a BIG LARGE LOCKER to store them when you sail??? ehehehee


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Crap, how many fenders do you think he has? A few more and it will look like a tug boat.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

He makes a pretty good fender too...I say that by expereince!!! ehehehehehe


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

That's a motley assortment of fenders - why is it none of them match?


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

My wife had never been on a boat before she got on the little V-21. The first sail was in light air and she had the PFD on and was scared to death. The second sail, she used it for a cushion. The third sail and it was in the cabin. After a few more, we went up the a big lake in 10-15 (lotsa breeze for a V-21) and I had her doing MOB drills single handed while I sat and watched while giving gentle instructions. She absolutely loved it and spent half the day helming and trimming while I relaxed, coached and fixed lunch. The wind came up to 15-20 and she went up in the V-berth, popped the hatch and did her own Titanic thing as I threw spray all over her blasting to windward.

Now we have the big boat and she loves it. She doesn't mind when I bury the rail and is quick to go forward to wrestle an errant sail if needed. The only pic I have of her on the boat is one of her trimming the chute on the first time we flew it. She's kinda camera shy.










Now she's wanting to sail out the San Juan de Fuca and turn South for Mexico and beyond in a couple of years. Not bad for a gal who'd never even been on a boat before two years ago.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Val you lazy Bastardo sujo....go store the fenders....
> 
> Don't you have a BIG LARGE LOCKER to store them when you sail??? ehehehee


No, this isn't a Catalina, this is the old race boat. Sail bags in the V-berth, beer in the ice box, and the cockpit locker is strictly for blocks, sheets and line.

Also, this is the Great Lakes. Unseamanlike is when you let them hang down the topsides when sailing.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

teshannon said:


> Crap, how many fenders do you think he has? A few more and it will look like a tug boat.


The guy docked next to me at the time had a 19,000 lb. 1964 ChrisCraft sailboat made of 1-inch thick fibreglass, compared to my boat, which is seven inches longer and 10,000 lbs. lighter.

Guess which side of my boat he docked?


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

Your links don't work.


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

GreenEgg said:


> Your links don't work.


And your post has disappeared.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Having trouble ...one moment please..



GreenEgg said:


> And your post has disappeared.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Who's links don't work?


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Ahh so.......


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

Stillraining said:


> Having trouble ...one moment please..


Do not adjust your set.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont under stand whats going on?..Have tried 3 time now??? Must be to ugly or something....Hee Hee

Anyway...Lets keep this Going..This is fun...and Great to put faces to names..


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

OK I will try Again...My Crew...including Mop Dog


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SR...wonderfull family congratulations...now..the young one...I have this son...Fred.....ehehehehehe


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

And what they mostly want to do...stay level and not get wet...work on there tan...Or shop...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

As you well know Stillraining, they grow up fast. Here's our daughter surfcasting during our sail to Edgartown's Southbeach.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TB is that a Smurtfish TM, 10 T telescopic six loop RTS 12300 mkIII with double swing action and teflon rings??

WoW.......


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

No Giu, that came out of my wife's loins . . . hard to believe (g)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

You wife is amazing...giving birth to a fishing pole.....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> And what they mostly want to do...stay level and not get wet...work on there tan...Or shop...


Still.....This is Fred.....I will send for adoption...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Oh, the fishing gear, Penn 7500SS spinning reel, and a Penn Powerstick P1740S70SB Rod.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Giu...Maybe Fred can get her up to speed with sailing And Nellie can Fred with Soccer.....She is a cutie though ehh?

Some days yes they are up for adoption...

OH Forgot...TB..Looks like you have had your hands full keeping suiters at bay...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Deal...Fred comes complete with Brites hull 101265, 2 masts 3 sails Barbotin center board and rudder, several wet suits and wet boots, and a new McLaughlin Pro racer boat coming in soon...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was gonna post pics of my crew but dont think it's appropriate after the kids pics posts. besides most of you have seen them anyway but you can click my avatar if curious


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL....Sorry Pirate ...My disclaimer at the start of this thread...ousted your participation....      



uspirate said:


> I was gonna post pics of my crew but dont think it's appropriate after the kids pics posts. besides most of you have seen them anyway but you can click my avatar if curious


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> I want them to learn to like it then learn to love it as much as i do (They all loved powere boating..my wife too ...Some one sujested to me to sign them up for sailing lessons...I have been thinking about that and have decided that is a great idea and am going to do it....


Great idea. They might have been a bit more comfortable powerboating because they were more confident in their ability to handle the boat if they had to. it can be a bit scary to be out on the water in a craft that you aren't sure you can manage. If you send them for lessons, they'll get over it.

Might be a good idea to send them on their own, rather than attending with them. That way, they're not tempted to defer to established family dynamics, more likely to engage in the learning process perhaps ??


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Spouse is in, altho does not like it windy, or heeling a lot, but goes along and enjoys it. This is her bringing the Amoretto in from a 20-30 knot windy day race last Oct.









Then I have the three older kids, 
Eldest son and daughter









Younger son, not that 34 min is much of a difference tween the boyz!









Now need to work on 15 yr old youngest daughter!

Marty

PS
so as to not get all the photo folks and their undies tied in knots, photos by myself and tenuki!


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

My wife was born and raised on a farm outside Melbourne and had never set foot on a boat before we got married. OTOH, I grew up in the Whitsundays ("ho hum, another crummy day in Paradise" stuff), North Queensland.









After years of talking about sailing with the rellies and some of our friends and re-telling stories of Sydney-Hobarts, etc. etc., she says she always knew I wanted to get back into sailing and "wanted to support me in my decision".. so I decided on a compromise and looked into trailables that could go overnight ("time together") and satisfy my need to get out on the water.

She went on a 1-day sailing course and didn't hate it, so we bought the Hartley. I think she enjoys it... mostly... so long as the winds are below 15kts *and* it's a fine and sunny day *and* we don't heel too much... She won the club "Bravery Award" last year for conditions slightly different to this!!. 

She certainly enjoys the social scene (talking to the other wives in the club) and doesn't even mind the overnight cruises, so that keeps me happy. I'm really glad she can put on a brave face and come along and I do feel for other people whose wives can't stand sailing.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Sailorman...I am just catching up and read this...Good wisdom thanks...yes I agree....just have to check out the instructors first and make sure they pass my ugly test... 



Sailormann said:


> Great idea. They might have been a bit more comfortable powerboating because they were more confident in their ability to handle the boat if they had to. it can be a bit scary to be out on the water in a craft that you aren't sure you can manage. If you send them for lessons, they'll get over it.
> 
> Might be a good idea to send them on their own, rather than attending with them. That way, they're not tempted to defer to established family dynamics, more likely to engage in the learning process perhaps ??


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Hartley18 said:


> .... I'm really glad she can put on a brave face and come along and I do feel for other people whose wives can't stand sailing.


That's for sure... I've known too many people, some of them passionate sailors (of both genders) who were pretty much forced to 'make a choice' - between the boat and the spouse.

And in many (but not all, of course) cases, the spouse was chosen in what turned out to be a short-term situation, and once the spouse was gone the boat shopping started anew.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am 61, GF is 66.
We sailed for the first time about 10 or 12 years ago. We both loved it. In 2000, I decided that I would move aboard my Catalina 25 so that someday I would go cruising and by then I would be used to it. About a month later my GF asked me why I never asked her to move aboard also. I told her that it never ocurred to me that she would. Anyway, she did. Within a few months, you couldnt pull her off it with a come-a -long. When I was saving for a larger boat, she wanted to know why we just couldnt fix the Cat 25 for long term cruising. It wasnt really practical even though we had did some coastal cruising. Anyway, since then we been through a Catalina 30 and now an Allied Ketch. She is still loving it. She is a very private person, unlike me - the wildman. Even at that, she loves the marina and sailing lifestyle.
If you want more info, feel free to e-mail me.
Tony B


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Tony...See you been a member here a long time...Welcome back from a brother @ SBO..

Dont be bashful...lets see some pictures of Both your ladies...



sailortonyb said:


> I am 61, GF is 66.
> We sailed for the first time about 10 or 12 years ago. We both loved it. In 2000, I decided that I would move aboard my Catalina 25 so that someday I would go cruising and by then I would be used to it. About a month later my GF asked me why I never asked her to move aboard also. I told her that it never ocurred to me that she would. Anyway, she did. Within a few months, you couldnt pull her off it with a come-a -long. When I was saving for a larger boat, she wanted to know why we just couldnt fix the Cat 25 for long term cruising. It wasnt really practical even though we had did some coastal cruising. Anyway, since then we been through a Catalina 30 and now an Allied Ketch. She is still loving it. She is a very private person, unlike me - the wildman. Even at that, she loves the marina and sailing lifestyle.
> If you want more info, feel free to e-mail me.
> Tony B


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

About five years ago I was refocused on what I wanted to do, which was sail around the world. I let life and a first marrage side track me from doing this a long time ago, but when I found myself all alone (no wife, kids or girl friend), I decided to get back to the roots of the dream.

I wasn't interested in hooking up with another woman for long term, unless she wanted to do what I wanted to do, as much as I wanted to do it, and had something to bring to the table besides desire.

Wouldn't you know it, I met a woman. She was getting ready to retire from GM after 35 years of work in Michigan, wanted to share the dream, and had something to bring to the table.

We got married, she moved out to San Deigo where I lived, and we started working on the dream. We took lots of courses through our local Power Squadron, found our boat, and were off and running. The boat was in San Francisco, so after we bought it I preceeded to refit the boat to our liking before bringing her down to San Diego. The big day came to bring her down with two other people, but the wife couldn't come as she was holding down the home front from a late breaking development.

We got the boat to San Diego with no problems, and then the wife an I began using the boat together. That was when I found out that she had a visual perception problem (things looked closer than they were), and was afraid of the ocean! I spent many, many outings trying to calm her fears, staying in the bay where conditions were the calmest, and trying to get her to pilot the boat. I hired a Captain for personalized training, and that helped some, but her progress has been painfully slow at times. I talked to a friend that went through that samething with his wife, and after 10 years she finally started feeling comfortable in the ocean. 10 years...Yikes!...I could be dead in 10 years if it takes my wife that long.

My suggestion to any person that wants to make the dream happen with a significant other, is that a through interviewing be conducted before committing...and that includes sea trials!

Now I have come to the sad conclusion that I will not be exploring the south pacific, and probably not even making a passage to Hawaii, but will most likely be confined to coastal cruising...unless I run away from home!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Dont throw in the towel on that dream just yet Jiffy...I forgot to run the "sea trial" too... ...Maybe some day well do that Hawaii run togather you and I...Who knows...



JiffyLube said:


> About five years ago I was refocused on what I wanted to do, which was sail around the world. I let life and a first marrage side track me from doing this a long time ago, but when I found myself all alone (no wife, kids or girl friend), I decided to get back to the roots of the dream.
> 
> I wasn't interested in hooking up with another woman for long term, unless she wanted to do what I wanted to do, as much as I wanted to do it, and had something to bring to the table besides desire.
> 
> ...


----------



## wfahey (Mar 26, 2008)

Stillraining. this is a great thread. Thanks

Long post, my apologies up front.

I grew up around sailboats Florida and found my way to Texas via the military. Married, kids, divorced blah blah you know the drill.

Met this beautiful woman who loved boats, go fast boats. I asked her about sailing and she said, "No way, tried it once in Panama, go sick and hated it." So I compromised and bought a slow moving yet large pontoon boat so she could entertain friends. She bought a jet ski so she could go fast when she wanted to.

1 year later we moved the boat from dry storage to a marina for convienience. The yacht club happened to be having a membership drive so we went in a the next thing I knew the commodore and his wife were hosting us on thier sailboat. (33' Beneteau) While Johni loved the accomodations in the boat, heeling was still too scary for her.

About 2 months later Johni was getting tired of driving back to the house everynight on the weekends and suggested we look for a sailboat that we could sleep on. (A start!) So we found a Catalina 25 for sale in the marina, took it out for a test sail and bought it. The first couple of times we went out she would get really uncomfortable when the boat would heal a couple of degrees and she really didn't care for helming the boat at all. One evening on a calm downwind sail she asked if she could helm, she sailed the boat for about 2 hours and was really enjoying it. (Looking better)

In late October she woke up one morning on the little Catalina and said, "We need a bigger boat." Cautious at first I asked "What kind?" She replied "Sailboat" The next thing I know, she has us going all over Texas looking at larger boats and scheduling test sails. In January of this year she made up her mind that the Catalina 36 was what she wanted and we bought one in Austin, Texas and had it transported to our lake. (It gets better)

The St Patrick's Day regatta was in early March and she suggested we race in the Big Boat fleet. We entered the regatta and asked the Commodore and his wife if they would like to crew with us. Damn if we didn't win the thing.

So in less than a year, we have had 1 jetski, 1 pontoon boat, 1 Catalina 25 and now a Catalina 36. My girlfriend has gone from hating to sail to loving every minute on the boat and hating to head back to the house and our jobs on Sunday evenings. (we got home at 11pm last night)

Damn I am one lucky guy. And people ask me why I didn't change the name of the boat when we bought it.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

My better half is definitely gung-ho for the on the water experience and is working hard to overcome her unease with the sailing part.

She's really a trooper and I have no doubt she'll reach a level where she'd be capable of of skippering the boat. She's actually pretty close now, but will need some more experience to convince herself.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

My wife is 'in it' but mostly just along for the ride as in the photo 








In earlier years she used to crank the winches etc.... but now I just let her enjoy the boat however she wants. As with many admirals healing bothers her a bit but now if I'm really 'sailing hard' she goes into the pilothouse where she says healing is more comfortable. Whatever.... and however..... she enjoys the time in our 'summer home' on the bay, on week trip to some island, or even just kicking back at the marina. So it works


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful Boat Stan ...would like to see a couple more shots...


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

My better half is somewhat in and somewhat out. She loves the water, and loves being hostess on my boat (it is "my" boat) for evening sails with other couples. She loves a nice Saturday afternoon sail and swim. She will steer the boat while sailing, but is still uncomfortable handling the helm and engine while anchoring (or even while I am raising the sails). I have suggested lessons for her about umpteen times, but it is clear she has little interest in putting in the time and effort. At this point, we are both happy letting me do the "work". I don't want this to sound at all like its a negative. While I would love it if she were gung ho, she is more than indulgent of my interests. She encourages me to go out with my friends whenever I have the time. She also helps convince the kids (one of whom is definitely not a sailor) that they should come on the boat.


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

I've noticed that women (me included) have more, er, "trouble" with heeling.

I wonder why?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

You don't say? 



> I wonder why?


If I knew the answer and solution to that problem, I'd still have my boat.

Damn heel-fearing woman (g).


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

TrueBlue said:


> You don't say?
> 
> If I knew the answer and solution to that problem, I'd still have my boat.
> 
> Damn heel-fearing woman (g).


I know. I'm sorry.

I used to get car sick, too.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

But there's hope for you - because you seem to have the right stuff to at least like sailing. Otherwise you'd be hanging out on a powerboating forum.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

If I interpret the Admiral correctly it's not the heeling, it's the feeling of being out of control a gust brings up. When we sailed mono's she (and I - because it was just as much me as her) would limit the heel to 10 degrees but puffs still made us feel edgy.
Hence, the Gemini. The coolest part is we had a paid for boat; and she was just as much a part of us getting a new Gemini last year a I was. 
I'd say she's in, maybe not as much as I am, but she's in enough for me, and us.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I think it's great that you found a solution to her (and your) heeling fears chuck. I also admit that sailing a catamaran with your wife, probably beats sailing a mono solo, or with crew other than the wife.

There, I said it.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah, but as we've beaten that dead horse in other threads, catamaran's are not the answer for everyone.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

There is actually a scientific explanation to this really....Most women claim to be the Level headed ones...this obvious condition dosent lend itself too well with being off kilter or in layman's terms 1/2 a bubble off now does it...The condition equally most claim to find their counter part to be in...

Hence prof of which there are and forever will be more solo circumnavigations by men then woman..



GreenEgg said:


> I've noticed that women (me included) have more, er, "trouble" with heeling.
> 
> I wonder why?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Send me your wives....I'll fix the heeling problem....I promise they will go back to you thinking you can't heel a boat properly...ehehehehehehe


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

> catamaran's are not the answer for everyone.


I don't believe my ears.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I would think women love high heeling - they like those 5ft platform heels yes? Heeling would a breeze compared to them walking in a breeze....they make natural heelers...


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

Stillraining said:


> Dont throw in the towel on that dream just yet Jiffy...I forgot to run the "sea trial" too... ...Maybe some day well do that Hawaii run togather you and I...Who knows...


I'm Game!

While my wife is not into the sailing as much as I am at present, she is interested in certain aspects of the boat...mostly the beautification part. In an effort to get and keep her involved, I agreed to let her run the show for the most part with making the boat 'pretty'. Some things that didn't matter to me, but mattered to her was, 1. custom fender covers in Navy blue (matches the canvas) with gold monogramming of the boat's name. 2. Color coordinated fender and dock lines to match the canvas work and fender covers. My only fear with her beautification program is, the boat will become a trailer boat (like a trailer car used in car shows), and she won't want to sail the boat out fearing we'll mar the looks. I have a theory about this though, maybe she needs to have some particular pride in the boat, before she wants to have others see her using it. Whatever gets her wanting to sail more is fine with me!...as long as we're sailing!


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

I had purchased a 23 foot O'Day Tempest just before I met my wife, Kitty, in Jan 1969. We were married in May and that summer we spent almost every weekend on "Charisma". On our two week vacation we sailed her from ffice:smarttags" /><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com







Westport</st1:City>, <st1:State w:st="on">CT</st1:State> to <ST1lace w:st="on">Martha's Vineyard</ST1lace> and back. Kitty loved it. For her birthday, I gave her Eric and Susan Hiscock's book, "Around the World in Wanderer Three". They made it sound easy and fun to sail around the world in a 30 foot boat. The next summer, we sailed "Charisma" every weekend and back to <ST1lace w:st="on">Martha's Vineyard</ST1lace> and began to think about buying a larger boat and following in the Hiscock's footsteps. In September, we sold "Charisma" and bought "Bebinka" a 30 foot Allied Seawind Ketch. We spent the winter replacing the old gas engine with a new 18 hp Albin diesel, modifying the galley including installing a kerosene stove, spray dodger and downwind twin poles. We bought a few new sails including twin headsails. That winter we each learned celestial navigation at the Hayden Planetarium. During the summer of 1971 we got to know our new boat and took a shakedown sail to <st1:State w:st="on"><ST1lace w:st="on">Maine</ST1lace></st1:State> and back. In October we quit our jobs, said goodbye to family and friends and set off to see the world. When we left the ICW at <st1laceType w:st="on">Cape</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Fear</st1laceName> and headed off for <st1:City w:st="on">St Thomas</st1:City>, it was the first time, other than our short shakedown to <st1:State w:st="on"><ST1lace w:st="on">Maine</ST1lace></st1:State>, that either of us had been offshore in earnest. 
fficeffice" /><O></O>
During the next three years we sailed to: <st1:City w:st="on">St Thomas</st1:City>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Panama</st1:country-region>, Galapagos, French Polynesia, <st1:City w:st="on">Rarotonga</st1:City>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Tonga</st1:country-region>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Fiji</st1:country-region>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">New Zealand</st1:country-region>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Australia</st1:country-region>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">New Guinea</st1:country-region>, Bali, Cocos Keeling, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Mauritius</st1:country-region>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">South Africa</st1:country-region>, <st1:City w:st="on">St Helena</st1:City>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Grenada</st1:country-region>, the eastern Caribbean, <st1:City w:st="on">St Thomas</st1:City> and <st1:State w:st="on"><ST1lace w:st="on">New York</ST1lace></st1:State>. On our last leg when we were half way between <st1laceType w:st="on">Cape</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Hatteras</st1laceName> and <ST1lace w:st="on">Bermuda</ST1lace>, we got caught in a hurricane and took a knockdown. (see the thread knockdown for pictures). We spent the summer at home repairing Bebinka before heading back to <st1:City w:st="on"><ST1lace w:st="on">St Thomas</ST1lace></st1:City> for another year. Finally in June of 1975 we returned to <ST1lace w:st="on"><st1:State w:st="on">New York</st1:State></ST1lace>, got jobs and started a family.
<O></O>
In 1987, I got a new boss who was a total jerk. After a few months, I came home and told Kitty, "Either I can take the job offer from Kidder, or we can take the boys (ages 9&11) sailing and show them how a lot of the rest of the world lives!" She immediately said, "No contest: let's go sailing!!" That fall I loaded kits cats sacks wives (er wife) on our Valiant 40 "Tamure" and we spent the next four years sailing around the world once again. But, this time from Bali, we went to <st1:country-region w:st="on">Singapore</st1:country-region>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Malaysia</st1:country-region>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Thailand</st1:country-region>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Oman</st1:country-region>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Yemen</st1:country-region>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Sudan</st1:country-region>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Egypt</st1:country-region>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Israel</st1:country-region>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Cyprus</st1:country-region>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Turkey</st1:country-region>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Greece</st1:country-region>, <st1:State w:st="on">Sicily</st1:State>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Spain</st1:country-region>, Canaries, Antigua, St Maarten, Virgin Islands, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Bahamas</st1:country-region> and home to the good old <st1:country-region w:st="on"><ST1lace w:st="on">USA</ST1lace></st1:country-region>.
<O></O>
Finally in 2001 both kids had graduated from college (you know the definition of Nuevo Riche - that's someone who has paid his last tuition check) and we also happened to have made the last payment on the mortgage. So instead of looking for another job when my company closed down the whole Latin American division for which I was working, Kitty suggested we rent the house and take Tamure and go off cruising into retirement.
<O></O>
<O></O>
Kitty loves the cruising life. In fact a cruising friend, whose wife wouldn't get on a sailboat, once offered me $3million for Kitty. If I had accepted, I'd have a lot of money but wouldn't have the one thing that has made me happy all these years, a wonderful wife who loves cruising as much as I do.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

GreenEgg said:


> I've noticed that women (me included) have more, er, "trouble" with heeling.
> 
> I wonder why?


I don't know about that. I LOVE heeling! When the wind is just right, and the sails are set perfect, going fast fast fast... The boat loves it, too, and I like to take her as fast as she will go, while cheering and laughing, and everything inside the boat is falling over! My wonderful hubby, however, gets kind of anxious with my crazy ways, and will adjust the main when he feels I am going too fast as I scream "NO NO NO!!!" He says, "She's an old boat, and you're making me nervous when you're not wearing a harness..." I tell him the boat MADE me do it. He's the rational one, and keeps me safe. 

But sailing FAST with a good lee is fun as hell!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

WuWei said:


> But sailing FAST with a good lee is fun as hell!


So...where to do I send the airline tickets????


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

> He's the rational one, and keeps me safe.


Just the oppisite here I push to hard and she is more of a finesse sailor.
together we make a good team. Don't get me wrong she likes to go fast but knows when the lee rail is under water too much we are slow

Here are two thousand words on the subject


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Matt....I still have your photo as my screen saver...It is so far my all time favorite ...   

My Girls think is cool too...  There getting there...


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Stillraining said:


> Beautiful Boat Stan ...would like to see a couple more shots...


Thanks  Go to my very crude and basic website at - stansail dot com - and you'll find more pictures than you'll ever want to see


----------



## bruceyp (Aug 4, 2006)

My wife is now, excuse the pun, on board.
But we didn't start out that way. I bought the boat and sailed her home. One of the first times that Jill sailed with me I insisted that she take the wheel while I did some trivial thing forward. She wasn't ready and this led to an argument, and then a couple of weeks on singlehanding. Jill's girlfriend mentioned that she had always wanted to learn to sail. So I bought 2 copies of a beginner sailing book and every Monday evening I taught sailing. Quizzes and everthing. I tried to make it as fun as possible. Cutting to the chase, now that my wife knows why the boat heels, and how to get the boat to stop heeling, I have great crew. Or sometimes I am a good crew for her.
Btw, we entered a short race at our marina. Jill was very nervous and unenthusiastic until we were barged out and bumped at the first mark. Then she was all about beating that SOB that marked up our hull!


----------



## sail20458 (Mar 10, 2003)

Wife used to be, after getting seasick while pregnant with our first, not so much anymore. Not in anything more than a light breeze anyway


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

My girlfriend is definitely in, she doesn't worry about anything so it's all good


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm in, Dan's in ... but ... which of us is the 'better' half?

How does this thread apply to us "herSailNetters"?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Eryka-

You are...  You're prettier than him...


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

eryka said:


> I'm in, Dan's in ... but ... which of us is the 'better' half?
> 
> How does this thread apply to us "herSailNetters"?


Obviously the better half is the one on sailnet.

As to application, you answered didn't you?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My better half and I are both in--can't wait to get started that is...we are both crazy about challenges and the outdoors, love the idea of sailing away and working hard to get every ounce of performance out of a boat. We were best friends before we were anything else and we very much enjoy the same things. We hope to have our first boat before the end of summer--it doesn't look like it will happen this spring, home remodeling is taking up any so-called "extra" time we would have put into sailing. But the bug has bitten hard and I have no fears that it will happen sooner rather than later.

And for those of you who are curious--I am a 50/50 girl--I dig the idea of fixing the boat too and making it ours. I live to learn. Wu Wei, you are a kick in the ass--you sound like someone I would love to hang out with.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Untill we get a picture from 50/50 girl..(DJ)...This will have to do..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yikes--that is SO not what I meant!

I meant I believe in splitting the backbreaking work 50/50, you goober!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

DJ-

He got you good.... LOL...


DJEVANS said:


> Yikes--that is SO not what I meant!
> 
> I meant I believe in splitting the backbreaking work 50/50, you goober!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Hee Hee.. I never post anything I have to apologize for.. ...Hee Hee...Goober......I like that...



DJEVANS said:


> Yikes--that is SO not what I meant!
> 
> I meant I believe in splitting the backbreaking work 50/50, you goober!


----------



## docbob5707 (May 1, 2003)

My wife (First and only mate), Chris, is definitly in. She loves being on the water and learning the all the aspects of sailing. And she doesn't get sea sick as easily as I do .
"Doc" Bob


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Popular thread !!

Ms W is absolutely keen about the whole schemozzle with one but and that's crossing oceans. She's never done it, indeed hasn't even done an over night coast hop yet so I reckon she'll come around. Given that I am hardly the most experienced soul when it comes to ocean crossings myself, I can understand her trepidation.

Other than that she loves it, indeed the decision to go to a bigger boat was as much her wish as mine. I'd have probably been happy with the 34'er for a while yet but it's fair to say that wanting a bit more space, proper galley, better sleeping arrangement than a v-berth and hot/cold running water is understandable. I'm certainly not arguing.

Neither of us give a damn about circumnavigating the globe although we both want to cruise WC Canada and Europe. Until we have exhausted what Australia and nearby islands have to offer, that's away in the future. I'd reckon that by the time we have cruised up and down the East Coast of Oz and Tasmania then toddled across the top to the Kimberly Coast she'll be ready to make the hop to the Solomons and Polynesia. If she gets through that and is still smiling who knows what will happen.

One of the many reasons to love the woman is that she is not into the trizzy stuff. Wants below decks to look like a boat not a page from Vogue Living. Plain fabrics, no curtains that kind of stuff. All good.

Oh yes , she also hates having her picture taken and I am duty bound, on pain of a slow lingering death not to post her pic here. This is the best I can do for you, if only to show she really does exist.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Well she has a pretty hand........at least the left one is.....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

DJEVANS said:


> My better half and I are both in--can't wait to get started that is...we are both crazy about challenges and the outdoors, love the idea of sailing away and working hard to get every ounce of performance out of a boat. We were best friends before we were anything else and we very much enjoy the same things. We hope to have our first boat before the end of summer--it doesn't look like it will happen this spring, home remodeling is taking up any so-called "extra" time we would have put into sailing. But the bug has bitten hard and I have no fears that it will happen sooner rather than later.
> 
> And for those of you who are curious--I am a 50/50 girl--I dig the idea of fixing the boat too and making it ours. I live to learn. Wu Wei, you are a kick in the ass--you sound like someone I would love to hang out with.


DJ, You rock! I'd go shopping with you any day at Bath & Body Works and Boater's World! What remodeling projects are you working on for the house? I don't know what it is, but there is something soothing about putting up new drywall and cutting crown molding with the mitre saw.... Take lots of pictures. 

I agree with the 50/50 concept. The boat is half-mine, so I have to work on it, too! Best of luck finding your new boat, and remember, check in with us before you buy one- the MBers are really knowledgeable and a great bunch who will help you find the right one.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tdw said:


> Popular thread !!
> 
> Ms W is absolutely keen about the whole schemozzle with one but and that's crossing oceans. She's never done it, indeed hasn't even done an over night coast hop yet so I reckon she'll come around. Given that I am hardly the most experienced soul when it comes to ocean crossings myself, I can understand her trepidation.
> 
> ...


Please let Mrs. Wombat know that she has a very beautiful arm!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Sea Squaw loves it! She never seemed to take much interest until we got a comfy boat she could 'live' in. We didn't miss a weekend all season. Ready to start again.

Mark


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

My wife is getting very frustrated with me...I haven't bought the boat yet. Every day, it's the same thing..."Did you buy a boat yet?" "When are you going to buy a boat?" "Where's my boat?" She won't let up!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Thats not reality thats a dream...Slap yourself...



xort said:


> My wife is getting very frustrated with me...I haven't bought the boat yet. Every day, it's the same thing..."Did you buy a boat yet?" "When are you going to buy a boat?" "Where's my boat?" She won't let up!


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

xort said:


> My wife is getting very frustrated with me...I haven't bought the boat yet. Every day, it's the same thing..."Did you buy a boat yet?" "When are you going to buy a boat?" "Where's my boat?" She won't let up!


What Still said - I thought you owned three of them... boats not wives...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> ...Slap yourself...


I did that once, mom caught me and told me I was going to go blind. As a good boy, I listened to mom. Eyesight is still good.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Having met Ms. Xort I can confirm Xort is living the dream, the Ms. wants a boat just as much as he does.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Xort if you are are smart you just do it till you need glasses

Still,
If your girles like that photo, You are in there!!!!
I miss the PNW sometimes


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> Having met Ms. Xort I can confirm Xort is living the dream, the Ms. wants a boat just as much as he does.


Well, it's been more like living in a fog actually


----------



## ADMTROX (Apr 5, 2008)

My spouse is slowly coming around, but I am getting impatient.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Mine absolutely refuses to go NEAR water so you're ahead of me ADTROX

Patience is indeed a virtue...


----------



## mjrogers (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm very lucky. I think what clinched the deal with my love was just after we met. She asked where I saw myself in 5 years. My reply was living on a sailboat, spending the summer in New England and wintering in the Keys or the islands; I'll stop and work for 3 or 4 months a year. Her instant reply was "Can I come." 

She has only sailed a few times so far, but has loved it. Working on the boat is more like 80/20. I really should do more . So far she takes the helm and I take care of the sails. She is able, willing, and anxious to learn more. 

We are in the process of remodeling my house to either rent or sell. It's a duplex and I've kept the other half rented for years without problem, so it will work. I'm an RN and she is an entrepreneur with skills including chef and graphic design. Very portable and workable skills for traveling. 

On top of all of this she is really hot. She is the whole package with brains, beauty, and likes to sail. She is definitely in. Jealous?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

probably...Post a picture...Ill tell ya!...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

mjr-

can't make a boast like that without posting a photo to back it up.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

mjrogers said:


> On top of all of this she is really hot. She is the whole package with brains, beauty, and likes to sail. She is definitely in. Jealous?


When I was younger I would have been jealous, but now that I'm older my boat turns me on more...lol


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We named our boat after my wife (my nickname for her), and she loves to get out sailing as much as possible. But just the other day she uttered the magic words - or at least the promising magic precursor to the ultimate magic words: "I can see living on a boat." 

Of course, remaining cool and calm on the outside, I reply, "Yah, I think you'd like the lifestyle." Meanwhile, I'm jumping up and down with excitement on the inside...


----------



## mjrogers (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry all, not trying to boast, just grateful to have her. I would hope you all feel the same way about your parter, if you have one. If not, the possibiliites truly are endless. I tried to post pictures earlier, but they were too big. Once I resize them I'll post.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

mjrogers said:


> Sorry all, not trying to boast, just grateful to have her. I would hope you all feel the same way about your parter, if you have one. If not, the possibiliites truly are endless. I tried to post pictures earlier, but they were too big. Once I resize them I'll post.


Are you referring to your boat or your wife??


----------



## mjrogers (Oct 31, 2007)

Hartley, I have a Catalina 22 and a Hunter 25. Enough said....


----------



## bruceyp (Aug 4, 2006)

mjrogers said:


> Sorry all, not trying to boast, just grateful to have her. I would hope you all feel the same way about your parter, if you have one. If not, the possibiliites truly are endless. I tried to post pictures earlier, but they were too big. Once I resize them I'll post.


MJR,
I'm envious! 
I wish I could convince my wife that a big night on the town meant dinner at "The Waffle House".
:^)
bp


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

bruceyp said:


> MJR,
> I'm envious!
> I wish I could convince my wife that a big night on the town meant dinner at "The Waffle House".
> :^)
> bp


But brucey, you know it's all about choices and compromises. After buying such high-end yachts, they needed to cut back on dining expenses.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

When I met my wife she had never been on a sailboat. Over the years she had learned to handle the boat and has earned her Master's License. She truly enjoys the boat.

A few years ago, In the spring, we were in our local CVS drug store. She was in one aisle and I was in another. I hear a Lady greet my wife. A little small talk was exchanged and I hear the lady ask my wife with a tone "Does that husband of your's still have that boat of his." My wife answers "Yes, WE still have the boat." Then the lady says "That must cost allot of money that could be better used elsewhere." Now my nose was out of joint.

I hear my wife say with a very direct tone "You know, My husband does not run around. He does not gamble. He treats the kids very well and I don't give a damn what he spends on the boat. Good day, Marge!"

Yep, thats my wife, you go girl!


----------



## bruceyp (Aug 4, 2006)

Blue,
Actually , that's what I'm envious of. I'm boating on a budget and dining on the cheap. 
Opps, don't want to be accused of hijacking....
BP


----------



## mjrogers (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey now this is Kentucky and here Waffle House is fine dining. Actually, this was taken at 3am as we were on our way home from a Ball in Cincinatti and the girls were torn between this and the Flying J truck stop. Remember gentlemen you'll score big points with your ladies if you go ballroom dancing with them.


----------



## mjrogers (Oct 31, 2007)

TB, I actually have a 47' Huntalina. Further, through the judicious use of telephone poles and lashings it can be turned into a twin masted multihull.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Isn't it amazing how versatile a boat owner can be, given a few cast-off materials and a couple of boats. In reality, you're a multi-hull sailor.

That's two hulls more than my present status . . . excluding my 2 dinghies and 2 kayaks.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

OK....I officially am...



mjrogers said:


> Hartley, I have a Catalina 22 and a Hunter 25. Enough said....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

oh thats just friggen great! whats with all the waffle and pancake eaters on this site? they dont serve beer in those places. stillraining, you should hook up with CD ... his dad or you could buy breakfast for all of you

oh yeah, Nice pic!


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

*wives on passages*

Speaking of wives on boats, many years ago, we and five other boats were sailing from Cocos keeling in the Indian Ocean to Mauritius. We had a radio schedule every morning and evening with the other boats. Fourteen of the seventeen days it took us to make the passage the wind blew between 35 and 55 kts off our quarter. One day Peter on the German boat said, "We have headed more westerly to make the motion a bit easier." a bit later he said, " We have put the dinette down to make a double berth." Finally he said, "we are having a sun-downer and oysters for a cocktails." Then Bob on the other American boat came up and said, "Let me get this straight Peter, you have headed off to make the motion m ore comfortable, you have lowered the dinette to make a double bunk and now you are eating oysters! I bet I can guess what is going to go on on your boat tonight!' Peter then came back and said, "Make no mistake matey. When the anchor comes up, the libido goes down!!!"


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

The Girl...man the Girl...of course you new that...and just couldn't resist...I know..I know..

PS: Put some cloths on that cutie of yours... and post some pic's would ya...



uspirate said:


> oh thats just friggen great! whats with all the waffle and pancake eaters on this site? they dont serve beer in those places. stillraining, you should hook up with CD ... his dad or you could buy breakfast for all of you
> 
> oh yeah, Nice pic!


----------



## CapnSantiago (Jul 17, 2007)

This thread is amazing...who knew all you tough typing sailors could get in touch with your feminine sides and be all nicey-nice...you got me (and I'll try not to violate the first post rule "no dirty stuff"...but I will try to find that line)

My live-in is definitely IN. I had a shared lease on a J-24 when we started dating. Barbara had never sailed before but as with most things she is enthusiastic to try anything new. Some of our first dates were on this boat, which is all speed. She loved burying the rail (no inuendo here). We found the boom to have multiple uses in the evening after a day on the water (read whatever inuendo here you please). We have been together now for over three years, maybe more...it all still seems so fresh (see how I got out of that one). Anyway, we now have a 30' cruiser that we overnight on for most weekends. I think she loves going to the boat more than I do (if that's possible). The booms too high but the V-birth isn't (did I find the line?). She remembers the exhileration on the J and encourages me to bury the rail on the cruiser, which we did once but I was white knuckled on the wheel and the boat really slowed and didn't like it with too much sail up (I haven't had the heart to tell her this boat likes to sail flatter and is faster that way). Anyway, she often shares with me the best part about sailing is...BOAT SEX (did I cross the line).

Eat your hearts out...she's pretty and fun and sexy and I love her (she'll get all a flutter over that)...and I'm not sharing any pictures.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Well then that makes you an Official AFOC then...


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Spot On! Still.........no pics, we don't believe a word of it.........


----------



## CapnSantiago (Jul 17, 2007)

I have scoured this thread...AFOC?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Search the Archives...



CapnSantiago said:


> I have scoured this thread...AFOC?


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

Anyway, she often shares with me the best part about sailing is...BOAT SEX (did I cross the line).

When we were crossing the indian Ocean from Shri Lanka to Oman, about half way across we had 10 kts off our quartewr, 1 - 2 foot sea and a starry night with a full moon. My wife and I were in the cockpit about 10PM enjoying the ride and our two boys (12 & 14) were below asleep. I started to make a move on my wife and she abruptly said, "Not here!" What do you mean, Not Here?" I replyed. "Someone could see!" she returned. "But the bys are sound asleep who could see??" I countered. She then retorted "Oh I don't know , a hellecopter could come overhead!" Well I know my wife well enough to conclude that that was the end of the story.

But...(This is reallly true) The very next day about 10 AM we were both down below helping the kids do their school work while the windvane was steering. When all of a sudden we heard a lot hailer yell, "*Hello*!" We both scrambled up on deck to see a Navy Hellecopter hovering over us. My wife looked up at it and then said, "*SEE*!"







http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn295/sgkuhner/GS239.jpg
[URL="http://www.sailnet.com/forums/<a href="]Image of Hellecopter in Indian Ocean - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting[/URL]" target="_blank">[IMG]http://www.sailnet.com/forums/<a href=http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn295/sgkuhner/GS239.jpg" border="0" alt="Hellecopter in Indian Ocean">


----------



## rkfitz (Nov 6, 2007)

Babe grew up a power boater, our first boats were power. When I brought up sailing she'd crow (yes, actually crow) "I make my own wind!" I already knew that, but didn't know what it had to do with boating. I found a derelict Chrysler Buccaneer, restored it, and persuaded the "windmaker" to try it out. To her own amazement she liked it. So we worked our way up. Unfortunately, over time I discovered that she likes to ride in a sailboat, wear cute nautical clothing, even give the royal wave to fellow boaters and the sad landbound masses, but she doesn't like to actually sail. It's all I can do to get her to take the wheel so I can adjust the sails, and grinding a winch is right out. On the bright side, she loves to cook, particularly in adverse conditions, and makes the best margarita on earth. So, despite her mutinous tendencies, at anchor after a day's cruise I am one contented and slightly inebriated skip.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

*Very impressive family, you are a lucky man!*



Giulietta said:


> In this respect I am trully a lucky man, but I do works towards my luck..


A family that enjoys sailing together is one great family! Treasure the experiences, those memories will last long after the kids are grown and married and then want to bring the grand kids sailing! My daughter and wife love sailing and while my wife lives 400+ miles away she still comes home for sailing and as soon as the grand kids can take a summer on the boat...


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

I am very fortunate that my wife loves to sail and be out on the water. She has been somewhat resistant, however, to developing her sailing skills, although she is very competent at the helm under power. I suppose I should be happy about this because it gives me my one opportunity to tell her what to do instead of the other way around.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The kids love the boat, have been on board since they were weaned. Ellen likes it when conditions are perfect. We did a 10 day catamaran cruise in the BVI last month, and she tolerated it but told me one night that she was not up for a year's cruise. I think I need to build up the fun factor on the weekend trips here on the ChesBay.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*CapnSantiago*....Find it yet?...


----------



## CapnSantiago (Jul 17, 2007)

Stillraining - No luck, I remain perplexed...can I get a better hint?


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Give him a hint Still!.........It took me forever to figure it out as well.......


----------



## CapnSantiago (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok, I googled it so I'm one of these:

Anchorage Fracture and Orthopedic Clinic
Abram Friedman Occupational Center 
AFoC is a Web site framework written in Python
Armed Forces Officers Club

because I know you wouldn't be referring to me via the acronym from the Off Topic pages...


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

He is indeed Capn. A$$ full of crap.


----------



## mjrogers (Oct 31, 2007)

Or perhaps A Fairly Obvious Conundrum, but don't listen to me because I can be an AFOC, too.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Are you guys going to help the poor bastage?

Capt, search the archives on this site. 
Look for a thread that was started a little more than a year ago.
There, that is about the best clue your going to get.


----------



## CapnSantiago (Jul 17, 2007)

Yea, I gots it...I can't deny the A part because I have too many friends that would back you on that one. But I reject the full of crap part...I speaks the truth, and those same friends would back me on that.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

CapnSantiago said:


> Yea, I gots it...I can't deny the A part because I have too many friends that would back you on that one. But I reject the full of crap part...I speaks the truth, and those same friends would back me on that.


So you are saying you are backed up...that is typically a AFOC issue....


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

I was going to revive this once i had an update personally about my Crews handeling of the Sailing transition..however that seems to be taking its own sweet time due to forces out of my control..

So since we have had an influx of a lot of new members this summer I thought this is as good of a time as any to dust this thread off and get some of you to add to it..

So somebody start it off. OH by the way pictures are darn near mandatory... After all this is our Offical unofficial Sailnet Directory...


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

When we were "able-bodied", and just dating, I told her I had a couple of boats. I knew then it didn't do much for her, she barely mentioned it. 

TheCuban had her reservations. 

She'd grown up in Key West, so fresh fish and lobsters and all sorts of sea-life was literally at her back door. 
She'd been on stinkpots, go-fasts, fishing boats, and some other vessels able to transport all types of goods and services, so my pathetic excuse for watercraft didn't impress her much. I mean really, no neon paint scheme? No twin or triple outboards? what, no seatbelts? 

I spent all of 10 minutes removing the sailcover and casting off, motored out of the marina, quietly, shut the motor down, and raised the sails. 

The "whoosh" of the main and jib filling, the slight creaking of the lines and fitments was oddly "comforting" I'd say by her demeanor. A slow, even smile overtook her face. No words were spoke, but this was different for her. 

We spent more than a few days and weekends lazing about, going nowhere slowly, going to the same places every weekend, dropping anchor in the same little cove & she'd be stretched across the rear lazerette, planning my demise I suppose by reading the latest whodunit, or true crime novel. She never cared about sail trim, if we were pointing or if we were healing at 10, or 20 degrees for that matter, just warn her if her iced tea is going to spill. 

She quickly learned that the sailing world is on "Cuban" time too, meaning, if we tell friends we'll meet tham at the destination on Saturday, we'd be there... Saturday... sometime. Saturday. And thats as close as you're gonna get from us. 

Every so often, I'd squirt some SPF something down whatever was exposed, and all was right with the world. 

She told me she was having second, third and fourth thoughts about this hole in the water I called a boat. Her experiences had been pounding waves, so noisy you couldn't hear your self think, having to raw knuckle it just to get off shore, the smell of raw fuel permeating everything you own, and this was different. 
This, was nice. This was... yea, nice. 

After that first day, the silence, the rythmic lapping of the waves on the hull, the ability to go into the cabin and close the door on a proper bathroom, and, come up to the cockpit holding an ice cold beverage of choice... 
well, she could "make do". LOL. 

Her favorite to spend the weekend was the Freedom 33. It had an easy motion, easy to handle, and we could party like rock stars. It was the boat to take our less than waterlogged friends aboard. Plenty of room for all sorts of shenannigans. 
And I think it was bigger than her first apartment. 

Her favorite to spend the day was the Catalina 27. She knew it was easier for me to handle, and she knew she could sail it in a pinch. It was big enough for just us two, small enough that we were close, but not too close. 

Then, I did sumpin' stoopid. LOLOLOL
read about it in "hersailnet".

there are enough photos of her all over the place.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Not only does The Admiral enjoy sailing, it was at _her_ insistance that we obtained a boat and with primarily _her_ inheritance that the boat and all repairs/upgrades have been purchased. So I'd say she's definitely "in." 

Jim


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Hmmmm....I inherited thousands in Collage loan debts...but shes a cutie...


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ummm...not so much. My boyfriend isn't a sailor, but will sail with me.
Sorry to be the downer in this thread....wish I had better news.

He will sail, and I think he enjoys it when we go, but doesn't care for the time/energy it takes out of me.


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh, and here's a pic....


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

We've been boating over twenty years and set a goal to retire on a boat about 15 years ago. She loves cruising inland waters but is a little apprehensive about going off shore.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Here's my better half................yep, she's in


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

SailChick20: IMHO your boyfriend is a fool--on two counts 

Jim


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

My admiral always claimed to be a bit afraid of the water, never wants to be captain, but loves to do all the hard work while I steer, and is always sad when we decide it is time to head back to the dock. And when we went to the boat show in Annapolis a couple of years ago with the intention of buying a few gadgets, she is the one who dragged me onto the new boats and said "If not now, when?" Couldn't ask for more.

(for some reason uploading a picture keeps failing)


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Me being new not all the old threads are as entertaining as this one.....GREAT!

My first boat came between several relationships. The boat always won! My dream for 45 years now was to sail. I have been sailing my own boat for 18 years now.

My L'il Brown Love married me knowing I would always put the boat first, her second, and I third. We did 2 afternoon sails on my 30ft Columbia Frolic on S.F Bay. Soon after that we left for St. Maarten to board my new to me boat, Imagine.

At first she was always apprehensive, and jittery. Finally she confessed to me that she had drown when she was younger, and had been revived. When we got to the BVI I stuck her on a small float, and drug her around snorkeling. In a year she was a little fish.

She also never imagined she would meet so many, and so diverse a group of people while being on a boat. She thought it would be a lonely lifestyle. She has come to see life through a different set of eyes.

After 2 years I felt she was a little confined with the boat, so I bought a house. Although we continued to cruise in the winter, and spring months One thing led to another, and we found ourselves living life on land. Soon the house is where she wanted to be, and my frustrations started to grow. The house was to be only a 1 year investment. We began to argue, and I left. I went back to the boat alone.

By now I had opened another business, and it was VERY slow in growing. It has only now began to pay for itself. Last winter we had to lease the house to save ourselves financially, and she came back to the boat. One night while eating dinner she said to me " Remember when our only concern was the weather?" I looked at her in disbelief, and then she said " We need to go back to THAT life!"

It's not the first time my life has been in turmoil. I know I can get my investment back in about 3 years, and sell the properties within that time too. She was in, and then she was out. 3 years doesn't seem so long knowing she's back in.

Once again she sees life with different eyes. She has seen the cruising life, and she has seen the keeping up with the Joneses life. Worrying about the weather is a whole lot simpler than worry about Mrs. Joneses new kitchen.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

SailChick20 said:


> He will sail (but not on weekdays, and not two days in a row), but doesn't "get it" and resents the boat for the time/passion/energy it takes out of me.


My first wife was the same, your not alone in this one.

Now, Julianna, (Our Boats Namesake) as everybody knows is in.
Just last weekend she took an elbow to the forehead.
She cringed a little, than said, "I don't know if I should laugh or cry?"
Luckily for me she laughed. (Second time I have posted this; in another thread somewhere, sorry for the repeat)


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

SailChick20 said:


> Ummm...not so much. My boyfriend (with whom I live) just gave me the "I'm jealous of your boat and you're only happy when you're sailing" speech. Could mean trouble ahead....if forced to choose...it may not be in his favor.
> 
> Sorry to be the downer in this thread....wish I had better news.
> 
> He will sail (but not on weekdays, and not two days in a row), but doesn't "get it" and resents the boat for the time/passion/energy it takes out of me.


Boy, that sounds familiar. 2.5 years of dating, a year of it living together....

Still enjoying my boat, and my recent bachelor status.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Rainy, I'm glad you brought this back. I didn't know it was there.

I could go on for hours about Mrs. Knothead but shall try to keep it short. 
Jen had never been sailing when we met. I had a boat then but she was "a work in progress" if you follow my meaning. 
Anyway, I tried for years to convince her that we were meant to cast off the shackles of land based life, buy a boat and set out for a life of adventure. 
The first time I brought it up, I think she blew her beer out of her nose. 
I didn't broach the subject for a while after that but eventually she actually was able to let me babble on about the salt water in my veins, etc, etc, without laughing to the point of tears.

After a few years of marriage living in Silicone Valley, we started purchasing a home out in the San Joaquin Delta. We eventually move there and she started working in the office at a marina. 
And what do you know. The next time I brought up the subject of buying a boat, she not only was receptive, she had one in mind. 
We ended up buying a CT 41 Pilot House Ketch and living aboard for eight years... making payments. 
It was a lot like living in a house making payments in that we were not able to sail over the horizon, but it was better than nothing. We sailed the river regularly and made our annual trips to the Bay. Even sailed out the gate. 
After 7 years of this we realized that we could sell the boat we had and buy a smaller boat outright and then have the freedom we, (read me), desired. 
We sold "Restless" and purchased a cute little NorSea 27' named "Jeanie L". It wasn't much of a stretch to rename her "Jennie Lee".
(_Guys, I've said this before, It's pretty hard to go wrong naming your boat after your wife)

_Talk about flexibility. Jen grew up in a large family, in a large house in suburbia. She adjusted to living on a 41' sailboat and then adjusted to living on a 27' sailboat. Then she agreed to sail the little thing all the way to Florida. 
We had a lot of pretty cool adventures on that trip. We had a number of scary ones too. If she was ever more scared that I was, She didn't show it. She was a rock. 
There was one time when we got into a little trouble off the coast of Mexico. The area is called The Tehuantepec. We were anchored about a mile or so off the beach because of engine problems in 15 + foot seas. 
I had every bit of ground tackle that we owned deployed and we were both praying that we would hold through the night. 
Sometime around two or three in the morning, me laying in a miserable heap on the cabin sole sicker than a dog, her alert, scared and as usual on top of the situation. She made me get up, climb up on the foredeck and check the anchor rodes. There was no way I wanted to go up there but knew that I had to. 
All I can say is thank God for my wife and thank God for rolling hitches. 
Both rodes were chafed dangerously. one had nearly chafed through two strands out of three. 
Bottom line, If she hadn't made me get up and check there is a good possibility that we would have foundered that night. 
BTW, I found my Scopolomine patch the next day stuck to the side of the cockpit. It had blown off sometime the day before and I never noticed. 
That's another thing about Jen. She has never been sea-sick. Ever. 
Pisses me off.

Jen baked bread in our little kerosene oven. She made all our courtesy flags by hand. She plotted our position every hour when under way and kept the log. She made meals for pot-lucks on the beach and made sure I had everything I wanted on those long night watches. 
I have never sailed with a better mate. 
I really married up. 

View attachment 2230


View attachment 2231


View attachment 2232


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

'll make sailchicks BF bad on multiple counts IMHO!

Anyway, dump the bum! I spent 20 yrs with a person whom would not sail if our lives depended upon it! Dumped her, got a wonderful lady whom likes to sail! Unfortunetly for me, one divorce, 4 kids, not sure how much alimony CS etc out the door.............

Any way, there are better fish, altho for a male, he is not too bad looking........Are you in your early 20's? hmmmm. nver mind, a bit older, twins sons are too young.............

marty


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice story Knot - you really lucked out, and same to you Marty - even if it comes with some additional baggage. I really enjoyed her excitement about her part of the contribution of the boat - one special lady you have!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Jody,

Yes she is a special lady at that! 

Altho I think one my boyz might be a bit young at 22 for sailchick.....maybe a bit rough around the edges too.........They do like sailing tho!

marty

PS on edit,

Post 81 on here will get pics of my crew! ie Sheryl, Dan, Rich and KT!


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Like everything else I have to tell my wife to do it and crack a whip several times before she starts enjoying it...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Tenuki,

I supposed to believe that quote because why?!?!?!?!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

yeah, right.....tenuki probably goes around the house wearing a remote controlled shock collar.


tenuki said:


> Like everything else I have to tell my wife to do it and crack a whip several times before she starts enjoying it...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Great stories Guys and Gals..Keep them comming...

Very Cool Picture Knotty...


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

"Like everything else I have to tell my wife to do it and crack a whip several times before she starts enjoying it..."

Tenuki,
What color is the sky in your world? 

thats jus funny, i don't care who ya are....
Oh yea, sailchick? toss him.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Paul,

The color for most of us here in the NW puget sound region the sky is blue, or at least today it is!

On the other hand, there has been the screaching monkey noise coming from north of me here in Edmonds........aa aa aa aaaaaaaaaaaaa ohhhhhhhhhhh! not sure what it is! But it is coming from tenuki's direction along with a "whoof snap!" sound!

Marty


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

My admiral is a fair weather sailor. My two eldest daughters are up for anything. However, the admiral and my youngest daughter were pretty easily spooked early on when the wind and the seas got big.

Having said that, they are more adventuresome now than they were six years ago and the admiral shares my hopes to spend seven months of every year (once I retire) sailing around the Great Lakes. She has no desire to do bluewater sailing and I can live with that. She wants to harbor hop, spend a day or two at each port, set sail when the weather is acceptable and go to the next place.

She is a master in the galley and I am the envy of all my dockmates because of that. As they head out to dinner every night, we are grilling salmon, pork tenderloin or lamb and having wonderful accompaniments and wine to go with it.

She is not afraid to grab a line and help, but prefers to not be at the wheel or in command while we sail. She is not afraid to get dirty with the engine and is a whiz with needle and thread. She showed me how to use the awl to repair the sail. And, on top of all that, she is good looking (at least to my eyes) and an incredible mother.

Thus, I'd have to say she is 'in' and I'm grateful for that. As pointed out by others, knowing when to not push goes a long, long way to making a happy admiral.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

> And, on top of all that,she is good looking (at least to my eyes)


Come on Guys...What part of Pictures required dont all you guys understand???


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Stillraining said:


> Come on Guys...What part of Pictures required dont all you guys understand???


Not al of the posters are into internet porn there.. and you always post your daughters and I fear I will be arrested just viewing the thread,,


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Ah come on now Jody ..I am proud of my daughters and wifey too..When I get some actual sailing pictures I promise to post thoes as well.

OK Gang...This is no daw-gone beauty contest or any of that crap..I know we all like putting faces to the names so to speak and it also gives us a chance to brag on our sweethearts a little...

Thanks for all who share regardless of photos or not...

I have never posted a Picture of myself so here goes...If I can do it you can do it. Sorry to disappoint all the ladies out there you all must have thought that as witty as I am that Id be Handsome too...Gigs up...


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

The better half is definitely in. It was her idea to get our own, bigger boat and she was the deciding vote to buy it even knowing it was a huge project. She worked side by side with me for six long, hard, cold months doing everything from chiseling the teak decks up, to hanging upside down in impossible places while we removed/rebedded all the deck hardware. We are planning to spend at least 3-5 months on the boat cruising from Washington to Alaska each year and she is (if possible) more excited about it than I am. She is not sure about offshore sailing, but willing to at least not rule it out until she has had a taste of it. I'm a lucky guy.

John


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

A gal that knows how to use a hammer! That's a good woman. That's Sandy's tool of choice to keep me on the straight and narrow.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Keeping me in line is how she learned to use it. I knew we had something in common Ray!


----------



## Soontobecruiser (Mar 15, 2008)

My husband got me into sailing in college more than 10 years ago. He has always been willing to teach me how to do things and I am very appreciative of that. We share all of the work on the boat other than he usually pulls up the anchor. Today we have our house and boat for sale in hopes of buying a larger boat to cruise on. We are both all in thanks to him.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn, that explains alot... you and GUI are twins separated at birth... You must be the evil one...since I've met GUI and he isn't... 


Stillraining said:


> Ah come on now Jody ..I am proud of my daughters and wifey too..When I get some actual sailing pictures I promise to post thoes as well.
> 
> OK Gang...This is no daw-gone beauty contest or any of that crap..I know we all like putting faces to the names so to speak and it also gives us a chance to brag on our sweethearts a little...
> 
> ...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

OK no more goofing around..

The real Me..And my Gal.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OK, I bit on the photo as well. I couldn't believe that two seemingly unrealated people could look that much alike. My wife loves to sail as much as I do. Very relaxed and willing to learn. Very small, has some problems with some of the heavier tasks though, like winchin in a big genny in a good blow.


----------



## anchorsaweigh (Aug 19, 2000)

We sailed with friends for awhile. It was my wife who asked if we could get a boat. Well, needless to say, I was ALL over that! We bought a 1976 C&C 25 MkI. Then, she asked for a BIGGER boat! Hey, who am I to argue? Bingo...an O'day 272LE. After a few more years..."Do you think we could get a BIGGER boat?" Oh...I guess we could . That's when we bought the Nonsuch. This is our fifth season with Lazybones. Now, she's asked if a catamaran is out of the question...here we go again!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## freddyray (Aug 11, 2008)

my wife and I are just starting to learn to sail. I take to it a bit more than she does having done some reading and going out on other boats with more experienced sailors. We do okay as a two some. We do have our days where every halyard seems to come uncleated, but we are learning. We have been power boaters for years and even now trailer sail so we amaze our sailing friends at how quickly we can rig our boat and get it in the water. Most of our sailing friends launch their boats in the spring and pull them in the fall so we are just much more experienced in that area. Nice to be somewhere.


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

Chrissy is without question my better half. She loves sailing and is a natural on boats. Our long range plans include upgrading to a larger boat and long term cruising, i.e., once all of our kids are off to collage. We both have high school sophomores under roof, she a girl, me a boy. I also have a daughter in collage (sophomore) and Chrissy has a son who is a senior in HS.

As far as future boats, I'm thinking along the 32' to 34' size range, she of course likes the 37' to 40' range

Women, it's all about size ...









All joking aside, I count my blessing everyday and feel very fortunate to have her in my life, some seven years now. I am a lucky man (as well as all of you guys)

My ex was an occasional powerboater in disguise. One little two day squall sailing off the Keys sent her scurrying for cover and she never wanted to sail after that.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> OK no more goofing around..
> 
> The real Me..And my Gal.


who's the monkey with the blue shirt??


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> who's the monkey with the blue shirt??


That would be your better looking/Smarter twin...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

There In! There In!

Eagle Knight sliced her first wake with full crew aboard in home waters today..

Ill let the smiles tell the story

The gang had there chance for mutiny as I jerry-rigged some lazy jacks so we could hank on the main.










Lets see was it rabbit in the hole and up a tree... or round a tree and ...ah forget it its just Dad...this looks like it will hold.










All set we cast our lines and motored out of the channel...everyone's starting to get into it now..










Soccer games are scheduled so we dont have but about an hour so we just hoist the Genny and see what she will do...Weeeeeee..

Man Iv waited a long time for this...

Looks like there in too Me...  

Yah...yah...I'll get to the bright work later I'm SAILING NOW BABY...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Still beautifull family man...congrats..

GOOD ON THE BOAT TOO!!!!

Yahoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Still- congratulations, and a great day to be out too. I would say the crew definitely looks "in", even the dog looks happy!

John


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice, Rainy, very nice.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

My wife and I sail together all the time. We have sailed the same waters of the Chesapeake Bay for over 30 years. She is as good a sailer as I am, but that is just my opinion (she may be better). Her skills at the tiller are sound and she knows how to sheet sails. Of course she lets me do most of the driving and doesn't flinch when I call it my boat, she knows it belongs to both nof us. If I had to say there was an area she needs to work on it would be navigation, but I know she could do it is needed.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Still-

You're seriously outnumbered... run for the hills...


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Congratulations Rainy, The smiles did tell the story. What a beautiful family.



You'll have to explain this part to me someday. 

"I jerry-rigged some lazy jacks so we could hank on the main."


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

knothead said:


> Congratulations Rainy, The smiles did tell the story. What a beautiful family.
> 
> *You'll have to explain this part to me someday.
> 
> "I jerry-rigged some lazy jacks so we could hank on the main.*"


Thanks everyone ...it's been another of life's lessons in patients that for sure.

Knotty..Poorly communicated I now agree... but I know *you* know what I ment..trying to keep 50' of leach on the boom..


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> Still beautifull family man...congrats..
> 
> GOOD ON THE BOAT TOO!!!!
> 
> Yahoooooooooooooooooooooo


Thanks Alex...I couldn't help but think of Courtney and her Family as I took this shot...We dedicated our First Sail to Her.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Looks like fun, like maybe you had a bit more wind that Jody, Dana, Sheryl and I had off of ShilShoal! There was a few times I did not read but 1.x knots of wind! A few others for short spurts got to 10 at most! Today bringing Amoretto back to Edmonds was 10-20! Just sailed with the 110 up, and was still doing 4-5.5 depending upon how the waves were hitting/slowing us at times! Nice sail, Sheryl was not feeling real well, so among other things for just sailing with the 110! A single reef would have kept us at hull speed, but that would have put is in the 20-40* heel mark, and 10-20 was comfortible etc today with her headache etc. Better than motoring into the wind by myself!

marty


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> There In! There In!
> 
> Eagle Knight sliced her first wake with full crew aboard in home waters today..
> 
> ...


What a miserable dejected lot you are. Good heavens man, they will never go out with again,. You can see the fear written all over their faces.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Seriously though RainDrop old friend congrats on the sail.
I didn't see this until morning but hey, it brightened an otherwise drear Monday morning. 
Dog Pic , seriously cool.
OK, so I am no great family man myself but it does bring a smile to my miserable old dial when I see families that actually look like they like each other.
These days we get so used to families barely able to pretend they can co-exist that its good to see the other.
Alex's family is a great example of this now here's another. 

OK, end of feel good moment...back to old misery guts mode....


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Thought Id dust off this Oldy but Goodie thread..

Lets get some new members posting their Guys or Gals stories...And We need *Pictures!! *


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Sorry about being dockside at Fishermans Bay on lopez over the 4th, but our new crew!








This is on the way up!

Marty


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

My wife and I both grew up in sailing families with a deep love and respect for the sea. She'd sailed extensively in the Pacific aboard her dad's Force 50 - I'd sailed widely in the Atlantic aboard my dad's Hinckley B40.
So, we split the difference, we sail extensively in the Gulf of Mexico aboard our Bristol 29.9


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey I might recognize you now Marty if we cross paths..Thanks for the pics.....Good looking pup.

We have been waiting around all day yesterday and now today for my wifes dog feachered in the very first post of this thread to pop a couple pups out...it will be a fist time experiance of us.


You were both lucky kids John...sort of the driving force behind me as well...getting a bugger of a start on that Im afraid though..


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

He is all of 5 months as of today?!?!? or yesterday any how. born march 15. He has been phun to have out the few times we have had him. Got him the wed eve before memorial day, he was on the boat friday afternoon thru the weekend from Edmonds to P. Orchard. Then the trip to F Bay too. 

Hopefully work is picking up. kinda slowly for me. WIfes biz as an escrow agent has picked up over last yr, but short sales are a PITA to close etc.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

aand GRIND!!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

blt2ski said:


> aand GRIND!!


HEY!!!! Buddy!! The OP says to keep it clean.. ...Now get out of here..


----------



## MSN2Travelers (Sep 12, 2006)

*It was all her idea ...*

After 15+ years in power boats ... the admiral decided it was time to slow down and smell the roses. 

She wants to be first to get the boat out on Lake Michigan in June -










But really prefers sunsets on Banderas Bay (Puerto Vallarta) -










She's got ten footitis and want that bigger cruiser (kitchen and a flushing head)


----------



## ErieBuzzard (Nov 4, 2009)

*Blondes and sailboats*

I sailed Lake Erie on a Morgan 28 OI for years, and then moved to Wyoming, where I met Bobbie. I brought her back for a visit and borrowed my old Morgan to take her to Put-In-Bay. She doesn't swim, but she loved the idea of harnessing the wind and she had a good time. Now I'm back on the lake with an 18 foot center-boarder, lots of fun in the chop and really quick-reacting compared to the Morgan, naturally. Now Bobbie won't sail with me because she knows the thing could tip over.

Erie Buzzard


----------



## ErieBuzzard (Nov 4, 2009)

*Blondes and boats*

I sailed Lake Eire on a Morgan 28 OI name Shamu for years before moving to Wyoming, where I met a Texas blonde named Bobbie. I brought her back for a trip to Put-In-Bay on the Morgan and she liked it, even though she can't swim. She liked taking charge of the wind. Now we're back on the lake with an 18 foot center-boarder and she won't sail with me, because she knows it could tip over. So, obviously no pix yet.

Erie Buzzard


----------



## bloodhunter (May 5, 2009)

My lady and I had our first date at a boat show. 
We bought a Tartan 37C for our wedding present.
My wife decided that we needed a bigger boat. She liked the way the Tartan sailed but didn't like the interior and the cockpit was too small.
We then bought a Morgan 45, but only after I promised that I would put in a real flush toilet, a real sink for the galley and a real shower. Did that, and we spent every weekend and a couple of weeks on the boat last summer. Next year we go offshore. 
Yeah -- I gues you could say my wife was in.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

*I am a lucky man*

I grew up sailing. My wife did not, but she did grow up on the beach and always was a "water person". I was already crazy about her when I introduced her to sailing. She loved it. Whew, what a relief! I am very lucky.

Today, she enjoys her time out on our boat, easily as much as I do. What she doesn't know, she wants to learn. When we skip a weekend on the boat, whether due to weather or whatever, she's the one telling me we have to get her out there. I am very lucky.

A couple years ago, we moved to the Annapolis area so we could get closer to the Bay, and make owning a boat more worthwhile. We got married on a schooner in Annapolis, and our honeymoon was a two week bare boat charter on the Bay (before we bought our boat). I am very lucky.

Here she is at the helm on one of our charters, not so long before we bought our boat.


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

My wife was not into sailing when we met, but she "tolerated" my Flying Scot on the resevoir not far from our house. Then in 2006, when she agreed to move up to our Cat 30, she started to get more and more acclimated until we went out in Lake Erie on a rather windy day, with pretty bad chop. She was hanging over the side yakking while I was trying to get the boat back into the harbor. She was a happy sailor at that point, but I think it was a positive turning point for her. She realized that she made it through the worst of it, and now she actually looks at the calendar to see when we are going up next. She also is pretty good at the docking procedures and has learned the terminology. This was a picture in October, when she took over the boat for a while just to get comfortable behind the wheel.

Lake Erie-09 picture by winningcolors_photos - Photobucket


----------



## YARDPRO (Aug 3, 2009)

my wife and I are high school sweethearts. I have grown up with motorboats. I sailed some when i was a kid ( sunfish, Hobie cats, and flying scotts).
we have a small 17' powerboat, and this year we were talking about how nice it would be to have something we could overnight on and head to the cape for the weekend. She then said she had never been to cape lookout... I was dumbfounded. We have spent countless hours out in boats. Icould not believe that I had never taken her.. 12miles away, and never took her....I promised to take her the next weekend.
I had heard of this "deal" on a 66 sagitta 30. I bought the boat and surprised her with it the next friday. I was so worried that she would freak out and I would be sleeping on the boat...LOL..
She loved it and thought that it was the sweetest thing that I bought HER a sailboat....

We have gone out as much as possible and she loves the boat. She was nervous about heeling, but now is fine with it....

wh have traveled to St. Thomas, St.Martin, cancun, cozumel, key west, and a few islands in the bahamas..... now we are flirting with how to get time off work to take OUR boat down there........


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Time to bump this thread as there have been a lot of new members that we barley know and you barley know us.

This is a great Feel good thread...so please feel free to add to it with your story and your* PICTURE*....After all we are a family here...most of us come here here to connect in a social environment built around the Sea and around our boats or at least the desire of the two...but definitely for more then just information...Some of my Dearest friends have come from this Forum.

So don't be shy ..post up! and enjoy all the past posts and stories...they are many.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

It's currently just me and my kids. No boat of our own yet but we have a pretty good deal on the local lake with the boat club I belong too. As for the First Mate, the proverbial "It's complicated" is that situation. Anyway, here is a shot of the three of us on a bit of a chill day sailing a Pearson 26, my boat of choice in the boat club.










Next season we hope to do at least one charter in the Apostle Islands and of course more local sailing.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Might be a bit chilly, but they look like they're having fun... 


cb32863 said:


> It's currently just me and my kids. No boat of our own yet but we have a pretty good deal on the local lake with the boat club I belong too. As for the First Mate, the proverbial "It's complicated" is that situation. Anyway, here is a shot of the three of us on a bit of a chill day sailing a Pearson 26, my boat of choice in the boat club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TintedChrome (Jul 8, 2008)

As I start to post more and more on this forum this is a good a time as any to show my mug.. 

My better half is totally in - Before meeting her, I had decided that an extended cruise was the way to go for me, so relationships I started after that decision was made have that caveat in there that I may be gone for extended periods. She has a child from a former marriage, so the plan is for me to get my sea-legs back over the next couple of years, with progressively longer overnight, weekend, week long and month long trips, with her and her son coming along as her work and his schooling permits.

There's about 8 years to go before he heads to college, which extends my "departure" date (which now includes her) by 3 years. There's a small tinge of feeling like I'm being held back, but it's quickly over-shadowed by the fact that I can't imagine leaving without her. In the meantime, around 4 years from now I'm going to cruise part time with "smaller" trips like a 6 month-ish trip to Europe (have family there), or the obligatory ICW run down south.

Here's me happy as a clam right after sealing the deal on my first boat..


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

My wife is definitively OUT. No sailing if she can't see land and be at the dock at nite. 

Despite all that, she is always a good supporter to my career and my hobbies (I have many). She packs for me, organize all logistics, and prepare all pre-cooked meals and book all my travel. When I get home, she will do the laundry and takes care of the images I took during the trip.

I wish she hangs out with me more, but ......... It can be worse.

So I don't live alone, but I ride my bikes alone, I camp alone, I sail alone, I go to home depot alone, I work on the house alone and work in garage alone, I clean the bathroom alone, and even I hang out with young chicks alone. .

You win some and lose some. Life goes on,


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> Might be a bit chilly, but they look like they're having fun...


Thanks SD. Yes they do enjoy sailing with me. The boy is even thinking of doing ASA101 next year. My daughter likes to take pics and ride.  I feel like we have finally found our "thing".


----------

